
Cierge – Email-based passwordless authentication service - biarity
https://github.com/pwdless/cierge
======
biarity
Hi there! Cierge is an OpenID Connect server that handles user signup, login,
profiles, management, social logins, and more. Instead of storing passwords,
Cirege uses magic links/codes and external logins to authenticate your users.
You can find a good list of FAQs on our our GitHub page or try a demo here:
[https://cierge.azurewebsites.net](https://cierge.azurewebsites.net)

